# Fuente alimentacion ps2 no funciona secundario



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Hola buenas a todos, tengo una fuente alimentación de una playstation2, la cual el condensador primario entrega 300V, pero en los pines de 12V entrega 0.01, aveces marcando + y - todo el rato el multimetro, visualmente no veo nada dañado ni quemado, desoldé un diodo zener porque me daba 0 continuidad en los 2 lados, pero fuera de circuito todo bien. preguntaba aver si alguien podría saber por donde anda el fallo en la fuente, estado mirando por Internet y veo que puede ser algún condensador rectificador o algo así o algun mosfet, que componente podria estar causando no darme 12V? curiosamente algunas resistencias smd no me dan el valor que tendrían que dar (medidas dentro de circuito), el condensador da 300V y algo en continua, en alterna da 600V y algo, el condensador es de 400V no se si es normal que de 300.

dejo unas imágenes del circuito en cuestión:










se me olvido comentar que en los puntos que marco del transformador me dan continuidad, no se si por algun componente en serie con el o algo, o esos puntos no son de voltajes(yo creo que si, soy un aficionado a la electronica no entiendo mucho).
un saludo y muchísimas gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2016)

Revisa el correcto estado de los transistores o integrados que se encuentra sobre el disipador


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisa el correcto estado de los transistores o integrados que se encuentra sobre el disipador



para medirlos bien los desueldo no? entre el S y el G me da valor dentro de circuito 1mosfet , algún otro componente que medir fuera de circuito?¿ un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> _*para medirlos bien los desueldo no?*_ entre el S y el G me da valor dentro de circuito 1mosfet , algún otro componente que medir fuera de circuito?¿ un saludo y muchas gracias



*Sip *               .


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

Si ya revisaste el diodo rectificador de la parte de 12V y todo OK!!!(si el diodo esta en corto, hay esta el problema), entonces revisa que el integrado este oscilando, testea el primario del transformador con un medidor de frecuencia tiene que darte 25Khz - 35Khz, y si hay frecuencias debajo de los valores indicados, entonces el problema es el oscilador.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> Si ya revisaste el diodo rectificador de la parte de 12V y todo OK!!!(si el diodo esta en corto, hay esta el problema), entonces revisa que el integrado este oscilando, testea el primario del transformador con un medidor de frecuencia tiene que darte 25Khz - 35Khz, y si hay frecuencias debajo de los valores indicados, entonces el problema es el oscilador.


Para medir no tengo esa herramienta solo multimetro. El diodo exactamente que numero es en la foto el que comentas? Saludos y gracias


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

el diodo que me refiero(que parece transistor), es el que esta cerca de la hilera de capacitadores, desuldalo y verifica que no este en corto.
Para medir frecuencia el multimetro tiene esa función, si es que la tiene.



Y si el PS2 es tuyo, adaptale una fuente de PC, y listo problema resuelto.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> el diodo que me refiero(que parece transistor), es el que esta cerca de la hilera de capacitadores, desuldalo y verifica que no este en corto.
> Para medir frecuencia el multimetro tiene esa función, si es que la tiene.
> 
> 
> ...








ese? lo de la fuente de pc lo había pensado, tendría que puentearla y soldarle el molex 12v a la placa, pero tendría que comprar uno y si se puede arreglar esta mejor, mi multimetro no tiene frecuencia 
saludos y gracias


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

Si, ese mismo, si esta en corto inmediatamente entra la protección y deja de oscilar.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> Si, ese mismo, si esta en corto inmediatamente entra la protección y deja de oscilar.



vale muchas gracias, acabo de mirarlo en la placa y pone que es un mbr 20h100ctg 0324
con el logo de una cruz según internet es el rectificador de voltaje pone,  mañana lo mirare también el otro que me comenta el compañero, en caso que fuera el 20H100CTG lo pido así en la tienda? tengo otra fuente de otra ps2, pero es una revisión diferente(mas antigua) y la fuente es diferente completamente asta los diodos zener y los condensadores, el mosfet de la zona secundaria es un f20sc4 funcionar funciona porque la fuente daba 12v 
el que me comentas tiene como un icono de 2 diodos conectados entre ellos

la opcion de conectarle la otra fuente no podria ser porque le quite algunos componentes
saludos


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

Si vas a remplazar el diodo rectificador, tiene que ser similar al original, osea en voltaje y corriente(corriente de oscilación, no continua), y el mosfet lo mismo, si es el caso de que estén dañados.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> Si vas a remplazar el diodo rectificador, tiene que ser similar al original, osea en voltaje y corriente(corriente de oscilación, no continua), y el mosfet lo mismo, si es el caso de que estén dañados.








con esa referencia me darían uno que funcionara? según veo tendría que dar continuidad en la patilla 2 y 3 no? perdona pero es que de electrónica lo básico, mirare algún vídeo tutorial, en caso que no sea eso que componente debo mirar? capacimetro no tengo

edit: la pieza es esta:




veo que se llama Diodo SCHOTTKY ese es uno? voy a ver como se miden para estar 100% seguro cuando lo saque saludos


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

Con ese diodo esta bien, aguanta 100v y solo necesitas 12v, la corriente esta de-sobra.
Para saber si el diodo esta en corto lo mides del pin que esta en medio con respecto a los otro de los estremos, si te pita de largo el multimetro(modo en continuidad), significa que el diodo esta dañado.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> Con ese diodo esta bien, aguanta 100v y solo necesitas 12v, la corriente esta de-sobra.
> Para saber si el diodo esta en corto lo mides del pin que esta en medio con respecto a los otro de los estremos, si te pita de largo el multimetro(modo en continuidad), significa que el diodo esta dañado.



mi multimetro no pita,  da continuidad 0 antes tenia uno que si pero me exploto, apartir de cuanto pita 0 no? voy a mirar dentro circuito aver, me tengo que comprar uno bueno  gracias

dentro circuito una patilla da 294, la otra empieza en 0 y rápidamente empieza a subir a 600 o mas y cada vez marca mas como si se cargara, mañana lo sacare vare, podría ser otra cosa?

ahora las 2 cargan asta dar infinito, funciona o si o si lo tengo que sacar para asegurarme?


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

El diodo si lo tienes que sacar para hacer las pruebas.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 11, 2016)

@Ozow vale, el mosfet, de lado a lado da 1007, en el centro con lado sea da infinito, debería dar algún valor verdad? es un s0325 de nuevo dentro circuito


----------



## Ozow (Sep 11, 2016)

Si teda infinito de un lado y un valor ohmico del otro, eso significa que esta bueno el diodo, el problema ya es otro, y tiene que ser el integrado que esta en la otra cara de la placa, hay se complica la cosa.
Si no tienes mucha experiencia en arreglar fuentes conmutadas, te recomiendo que lo lleves a un taller técnico.
Es peligroso la alta tensión en el primario.





> @Ozow vale, el mosfet, de lado a lado da 1007, en el centro con lado sea da infinito, debería dar algún valor verdad? es un s0325 de nuevo dentro circuito



Esta bueno el mosfet.



Cuando el mosfet esta en corto el fusible se quema.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 12, 2016)

Ozow dijo:


> Si teda infinito de un lado y un valor ohmico del otro, eso significa que esta bueno el diodo, el problema ya es otro, y tiene que ser el integrado que esta en la otra cara de la placa, hay se complica la cosa.
> Si no tienes mucha experiencia en arreglar fuentes conmutadas, te recomiendo que lo lleves a un taller técnico.
> Es peligroso la alta tensión en el primario.
> 
> ...


Ese me lo da el mosfet del primario el diodo me ds como carga voy a desoldarlos y mirarlos bien y en un rato te coment, el que me da los valores el mosfet de un lado a otro da= como ponga las sondas del tester me da 1007, sea el lado que sea, y del centro a uno del lado no hace nada. viendo tutoriales tocando un lado no deberia dar nada y al tocar el otro si porque se activa o algo asi, voy a sacarlo aver. espero que sea un mosfet o algun condensador porque como sea el integrado de atras... mejor compro una fuente de pc usada por 2-3euros y se la pongo a la play pero prefiero arreglarla
Gracias saludos


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 12, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip *               .


Los e sacado, el diodo e tenido que desoldarle todo el disipador porque se le estaban doblando las patillas con la tuerca, no salia y con el destornillador estaba dañando un condensador que tambien lo e tenido que quitar, el otro a salido perfecto voy a mirarlos y te digo algo





Ozow dijo:


> Si teda infinito de un lado y un valor ohmico del otro, eso significa que esta bueno el diodo, el problema ya es otro, y tiene que ser el integrado que esta en la otra cara de la placa, hay se complica la cosa.
> Si no tienes mucha experiencia en arreglar fuentes conmutadas, te recomiendo que lo lleves a un taller técnico.
> Es peligroso la alta tensión en el primario.
> 
> ...



Hola mira el mosfet del circuito primario me da 583, sonda + en patilla 3, y - en medio, lo demas me da 1, ponga como las ponga e probado en la 1 en la 2 en 3 cada una y tocando cada patilla solo obtengo en esa posicion ese valor, es el mosfet s035

el diodo rectificador:
roja en el centro y negra lados infinito
negra centro y roja lados, obtengo 333 en cada lado, en patilla 1 333, y patilla 3 333 (sonda negra en patilla 2)

no entiendo mucho pero el diodo parece bien no? el mosfet viendo videos no va como tendria que ir, de otra fuente de ps2 tengo en el primario el k2700 por si sirviera valdria de sustituto? no entiendo mucho los valores lo siento aver si estan bien o mal, espero que sea el mosfet y poder arreglarla, tendre que enderezar las patillas del otro o directamente ponerlo asi ya que no se tocan
saludos y gracias


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 12, 2016)

@Ozow @Fogonazo 
soldé de nuevo el diodo estado mirando vídeos y parece estar funcionando bien, el mosfet parece que no funciona como debería, solo da valor en un lado y lo demás infinito, alguien podría confirmarme si esta mal para sustituirlo es un S0325 fqpf 5n80 
el fusible esta en buen estado, estado mirando las pistas, y el mosfet una pata va del - del condensador de 300v, si esta dañado ya no pasaria corriente de los 300v a la zona secundaria verdad?
lo que me tiene preocupado es que el transformador de 12v me de continuidad(creo que es hay el transformador)





 voy a comprobar todos los smd aver si hay alguno haciendo corto o algo

saludos y muchas gracias



estoy mirando y un punto tiene continuidad al blindaje, pero el otro no deberia tener y tiene lo cual hace corto el transformador yo creo que el problema esta hay alguna idea?¿

estado mirando la otra fuente por curiosidad y los diodos dan o infinito o un valor, en esta pueden dar 500 como mil en el otro lado, y uno fuera de circuito da bien y luego 1, pero dentro da 0 en cada lado... vamos hay continuidad yo creo que no deberia averla, perdonar que edite tanto el mensaje pero cada vez que la miro mejor veo mas fallos jeje


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 12, 2016)

La otra fuente que si daba 12v el transformador también da continuidad. Y el mosfet de esa da valor bajo y alto pero la que falla solo da un valor. Cambiando el mosfet ira de nuevo? Porfavor ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2016)

Hola, te sería de mucha ayuda, si lees algo de fuentes conmutadas, cómo lo es la que intentas reparar.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, te sería de mucha ayuda, si lees algo de fuentes conmutadas, cómo lo es la que intentas reparar.



Ya e mirado e veo mas o menos como van pero no me entero si falla el mosfet



le puse el mosfet de la otra fuente y el fallo sigue, alguna idea que pieza puede ser algun condensador o algo?


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

al transformador le llegan 300v, pero no saca 12v, los puntos donde debe dar 12v estan en corto, una parte del transformador va conectado al mosfet, podria ser por eso? le puse otro mosfet y ahora varia en vez de 0.1 a 0.4v
saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> al transformador le llegan 300v, pero no saca 12v, los puntos donde debe dar 12v estan en corto, una parte del transformador va conectado al mosfet, podria ser por eso? le puse otro mosfet y ahora varia en vez de 0.1 a 0.4v
> saludos



Hola, viendo las conclusiones que sacas, es por falta de conocimiento de fuentes de éste tipo. Te recomiendo nuevamente leer más profundamente en el asunto.
Por lo pronto, debes tener cuidado de riesgo eléctrico. Ya que la etapa primaria de dicha fuente está a potencial respecto de tierra.
Hablando de etapa primaria, si todo parece estar bien, comienza analizando el controlador, que esté alimentado.


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, viendo las conclusiones que sacas, es por falta de conocimiento de fuentes de éste tipo. Te recomiendo nuevamente leer más profundamente en el asunto.
> Por lo pronto, debes tener cuidado de riesgo eléctrico. Ya que la etapa primaria de dicha fuente está a potencial respecto de tierra.
> Hablando de etapa primaria, si todo parece estar bien, comienza analizando el controlador, que esté alimentado.


Estado mirando hace un rato pero no se cada parte cual es exactamentee. Mirado otra fuente y tambien da continuidad a 12v y esa funcionaba. 

El controlador es el chip debajo tipo cpu no? Podrías decirme con los datos que aporto arriba si el mosfet va o no para comprar uno? Saludos y gracias
porcierto si pudieras pasarme algun post donde hablen sobre el funcionamiento te lo agradecerias
saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 13, 2016)

thejavigames dijo:


> Estado mirando hace un rato pero no se cada parte cual es exactamentee. Mirado otra fuente y tambien da continuidad a 12v y esa funcionaba.
> 
> El controlador es el chip debajo tipo cpu no? *Podrías decirme con los datos que aporto arriba si el mosfet va o no para comprar uno? *Saludos y gracias














https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-mosfet-13611/


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=080EdlShZQE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Q64AlahOkA
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/comprobacion-mosfet-13611/



gracias, el segundo es uno de los que utilize para medirlo, tengo guardados algunos que como los videos dan un valor alto y otro bajo, el de la fuente que digo que funciona de la otra fuente lo mismo, pero el que comento en el post solo me da un valor, entonces esta roto verdad?

le puse el que funcionaba de la otra fuente al ser 400v el condensador a 12v, pero igualmente no funciona, me e podido cargar algo por no poner el que debe ir?



estado leyendo, Controlador. Activa y desactiva el transistor. Esta parte del circuito suele tener varias funciones, como protección contra cortocircuitos, sobrecargas, sobretensiones… También controla al circuito de corrección del factor de potencia. Además, mide la tensión de salida de la fuente, y modifica la señal entregada al transistor, para regular la tensión y mantener estable la salid

yo creo que es el transistor que falla, porque no da valores en los 2 lados solo 1, el otro da infinito, aunque lo active yo como en el video, voy a ver como mirar si llega corriente al controlador y os comento
muchas gracias asi si se aprende 



buenas de nuevo lo estado mirando y en el controlador tengo continuidad con el - de 300v en 2 patillas del integrado, del + no tengo nada es un dap002, estoy mirando informacion sobre el como deberia mirarle los voltajes? muchas gracias





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, viendo las conclusiones que sacas, es por falta de conocimiento de fuentes de éste tipo. Te recomiendo nuevamente leer más profundamente en el asunto.
> Por lo pronto, debes tener cuidado de riesgo eléctrico. Ya que la etapa primaria de dicha fuente está a potencial respecto de tierra.
> Hablando de etapa primaria, si todo parece estar bien, comienza analizando el controlador, que esté alimentado.



exactamente como miro si esta alimentado? estoy buscando por google pero no veo nada, del - le llega a 2 patillas continuidad, del + nada
saludos


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

creo un tema en fuentes mejor ya que lo ve mas gente y en este estoy liando a los compañeros tanto comentar avances, borrar este si queréis gracias


----------



## thejavigames (Sep 13, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, viendo las conclusiones que sacas, es por falta de conocimiento de fuentes de éste tipo. Te recomiendo nuevamente leer más profundamente en el asunto.
> Por lo pronto, debes tener cuidado de riesgo eléctrico. Ya que la etapa primaria de dicha fuente está a potencial respecto de tierra.
> Hablando de etapa primaria, si todo parece estar bien, comienza analizando el controlador, que esté alimentado.



te comento aqui que me cerraron el post por duplicarlo:
me da 0.08 en la escala de 200Ω, sin desoldarla, un diodo zener me da 0 en cada lado pero al sacarlo da infinito en un lado justo el que esta al lado de la resistencia que me comentas






esos componentes están conectados a la salida del transformador son diodos(no tiene el color gris en un lado y no son marcados como D si no como L)? porque me dan 0 en cada lado, mirare por google lo que me comentas gracias


----------



## thejavigames (Ene 13, 2017)

Perdonar que tardara tanto en comentar, la e reparado hace 2 dias por falta de tiempo/conocimiento , el fallo era el condensador pequeño que controla el transistor que cambia nuevamente de continua a alterna/frecuencia de oscilacion(seguí vuestros consejos y lei acerca de las fuentes conmutadas y ya entiendo como funcionan), estaba seco daba 0,01faradios, cuando era de 33, lo cambie, y los condensadores del secundario los de la salida a 12v porque uno lo dañe sacando el tornillo del diodo schottky y ya que cambie uno los cambie todos al ser en vez de 16v de 35v, ya funciona la fuente de la ps2 

muchísimas gracias a todos


----------

